# all the interior lights inside my car turn on and off randomly



## mlozana2009 (May 25, 2009)

all the interior lights inside my car turn on and off randomly even with the light switch turned all the way off. i have a 2000 ford windstar. please help!:4-dontkno


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi mlozana2009


The body module is malfunctioning have a technician test it. 


Good Luck !


----------



## mlozana2009 (May 25, 2009)

http://www.autopartswarehouse.com/d...Body_Control_ModuleQQ19952003QQA17370030.html

is this what i need? i can't afford a technician right now that's why i'm asking for help here. is there any way to disable the interior lights completely so they stop coming on ?


----------



## kjms1 (Jun 4, 2010)

yeah pull out the fuse ... but that fuse might supply power to something else that you really need ... so pull the bulbs out


----------



## mlozana2009 (May 25, 2009)

dude thank you so much! i pulled out the fuse and bam ! problem solved. thank you!!!!


----------

